# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  زبان و ادبیات انگلیسی یا آموزش زبان انگلیسی کدام یک آینده بهتری دارد؟

## پرستو مهرمنش

سلام دوستان

از نظر شما کدام یک از رشته های زبان و ادبیات انگلیسی یا آموزش زبان انگلیسی آینده بهتری دارد؟

خصوصا در مورد مهاجرت، یا ادامه تحصیل

----------


## پرستو مهرمنش

دوستان کسی نیست راهنمایی کنه؟؟؟

----------


## Negar_B

اموزش و مترجمی از ادبیات بهتره

----------


## Pedro88

برای دبیری از طریق هر دو رشته میشه اقدام کرد اما سطح زبان ادبیات انگلیسی بالاتر و جذاب تر است و زبان رو به طور اصولی و علمی یاد میگیرید و بار علمی بهتری داره

----------


## HossEin_v

> سلام دوستان
> 
> از نظر شما کدام یک از رشته های زبان و ادبیات انگلیسی یا آموزش زبان انگلیسی آینده بهتری دارد؟
> 
> خصوصا در مورد مهاجرت، یا ادامه تحصیل


سلام

یکی از دوستای صمیمی خودم کارشناسی مترجمی انگلیسی خوند الان مثل چی پشیمونه! همش میگه ای کاش همون 4سال پیش آموزش میخوندم نه مترجمی ...

راستش در این زمینه اطلاعی ندارم ولی خب اومدم که تجربه ی این رفیقم رو به سمع و بصر شما برسونم، باشد که رستگار بشید  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## پرستو مهرمنش

دوستان راهنمایی ها تون خیلی کمکم کرده.

لطفا ادامه بدید. نظر همه برام مهمه.

----------


## Alir3zaa

معلم زبان ما رشته ی خودش ادبیات بود. میگفت ادبیات یه عشق و علاقه ی خاصی میخواد. شما توی ادبیات با آرایه های ادبی یا صنایع ادبی آشنا میشید و خیلی عمقی تر مطالب رو بررسی میکنید. به خاطر همین خیلی عشق و علاقه میخاد. اون دوستی که گفتن سطح ادبیات انگلیسی بالاتر و جذاب تر هست کاملا درست گفتن...

در مورد آموزش اطلاع دقیقی ندارم... ولی اگر مطمئن شدید که با مدرک ادبیات هم میتونید به کار آموزش بپردازید به نظر من ادبیات خیلی بهتره...

اما اگر دیدید با مدرک ادبیات نمیشه آموزش داد باید یکی رو انتخاب کنید.

----------


## Pedro88

دوست عزیز شما اگر بخواهید تدریس کنید تو هر آموزشگاهی به نوع مدرک شما توجه نمی کنند زیرا از شما آزمون میگرن و باید نحوه تدریس کردن رو یاد بگیرید پس الزاما هرکی آموزش زبان انگلیسی بخونه میتونه تدریس کنه درست نیست و حتی تو آموزش پرورش هم باید آزمون بدید ولی الان تا جایی که اطلاع دارم برای تدریس در آموزش پرورش باید به دانشگاه فرهنگیان رفت

----------


## پرستو مهرمنش

من هدفم به طور خاص مهاجرت و ادامه تحصیل در خارج از ایرانه.

----------


## arsenal12

اگه برای خارج از ایرانه فکر کنم ادبیات بهتر باشه

----------


## Pedro88

> من هدفم به طور خاص مهاجرت و ادامه تحصیل در خارج از ایرانه.


شما که بخوایین برین خارج پیشنهاد من اینه که کارشناسی رو بخونید و برای کارشناسی ارشد برای رشته زبان شناسی یا شاخه های زبان اقدام کنید و اگر خواستید معلم شوید باید دوره های celta رو پشت سر بگذارد و یک مقدار پذیرش گرفتن سخته

----------

